# Feeding Time



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So this is what I go through twice a day when I am feeding. Because of the weather - we have to go into the buck pen, then go to the door inside the buckpen that leads to the girls, and pitchfork it in without letting any girls push the wheelborrow forward so that the bucks can get in.... it is nuts - but so far, only had Blingz go through to see the boys and they didn't even care she was there - LOL!

But today - for the first time - Trinity decided it would be easier just to jump on in the wheelborrow while I am trying to feed.....










This is to the right of the wheelborrow if I am facing it....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol! Looks like our feeding time!


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Cute!!! I like your hay feeder.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

crazy times. They look quite content :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - DH built it for me. i am hoping to make another here next weekend for the outside area. They seem to love it very much


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds like fun! :roll: I too really like that hay feeder. I am going to have to build a couple of those myself for the bucks. I went and bought metal ones from tractor supply for my girls and I could probably have just made better ones like yours for a fraction of the cost.

You have the snow to deal with, my problem at the moment has been rain. It is so muddy out there that my boot got stuck in the mud and pulled off my foot. Then the does ran in front of me and I was hobbling around on one foot trying to find my boot. Did they care, not a bit. :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I have had that happen - but then the horses come up behind me and hit me in the butt looking for treats and there goes the foot and sock in the mud - talk about ruining the day when it happens at 5:30 am


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

In the last picture, who is the white doe with the long hair in the back legs? And the black one to the left that looks like an alpine, but with flopped ears?

Just wondering if I had heard of them before :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:shocked: Surprised you haven't been knocked over and suffered a concussion or something xD


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! I definitely know that feeling!!! Cute pics! :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pictures! My ND's jump into the wheelbarrow everytime I get it out to do anything... little twits!

How do your goats get the hay from the feeder if it's not up against the wire? I like that feeder but am just curious.


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

We need to build a few new hay feeders too. Could you post some side shots of yours. It looks like your husband did a great job! :applaud:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

your white doe in the last picture( one closest to the right) has PANTS! hahaha


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

aahaha.. shes does have her own pants... She must be a warm goatie!

I love the look on the little does face walking across the front in the second pic. Her face STUFFED with hay xD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute goats....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so the first picture is:

In the back on the boys side - Lil man in the farthest back (Boer wether) and then Bucky (nubian buck(

In the wheel borrow - Trinity (nigi)
L-R 
Boots (saanan/boer), Jewelz(nigi), Ginger(nigi)

2nd pic- 
L-R
Dora (AlpineX), Trisha (nub), Daisie Mae (wedged in - can barely see - Pygmy), Lola (Boer/Sanaan), Blanca (nigi), Ginger(under Blanca - nigi), Blackbelly sheep ewe, Fire (nub), Dobie (nigi), Saki (wether - said pygmy - but he is a nigi or nigi cross), and Edward (wether - said pygmy - but he is a nigi or nigi cross).
In front L-R -
Snow (nigi - can barely see her), Boots (sanaan/Boer) and Twilight (nigi)

Piccalo - the black one with food in her mouth is Twilight - she is an unregistered Nigi

Amos - the one with long hair in the back is Saki - a wethered Nigi or cross of - he is a FAT goat! LOL! The black one is Dora, my milker - an Alpine with a hint of Nubian and Boer

Jazlyn - let me find the link of the hay feeder - I have some pics on here of them building it - but I will take more of the finished thing from the sides for ya!

Cinder - the hay naturally falls down as they pull it through the wire. The feeder is built at an angle so it "V" s at the bottom. I used a wire that is about 3" x 5" so that they have to pull the hay out and they don't waste anything like they used to.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the link to the pictures that I took of the feeder while we were building it. I will take some in the morning before I feed so you can see it up and empty to see how we have it secured....

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=6117&start=15


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks. That is a smart cat you've got there!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Now I see it; that seems like a very usable design. I may copy it when we get our goat shed built this spring. 

We have land down near Orofino, your pictures make me miss it sooo much. We almost moved there in 2000 but hubby couldn't find work anywhere. So, we stayed here and hubby has been having trouble finding work!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on back - if need be we can work something out for the animals if you need help!! I have a second 3 acre pen.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Next hay feeder we build is going to be like yours, it looks so easy! We have some of the exact fencing lying around too.  I think we even have the wood. :greengrin: When you get a chance, could you post the side pics? Is there some connecting 2x4's at the top, to the wall? I'm thinking there must be. . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, there is.... 

We are just finishing watching a movie and then we are going out to the barn to feed and start working on another hay feeder, removing snow from the roof, putting down more bedding, cleaning water troughs, and refilling the troughs. Then if I still have time - I have to do my own hoof trims and vaccinating - aghhhh - it never ends.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

No rush. . . . sounds like a busy day! It always feels so great when the days over and you think of how much stuff you got done though! 

Last Monday, I took out a whole bunch of fencing I didn't like (just looked ugly to me) and replaced it. Felt good! :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

> Come on back - if need be we can work something out for the animals if you need help!! I have a second 3 acre pen.


Oh, you have no idea how tempting that is. I LOVE being up there, it is soo peaceful and we have such great friends in that area. But, our kids are now very involved here so that has become our vacation property. We take our RV up there whenever we can and spend some relaxing time.

Thank you for the offer!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I love that black and white spotted Nubian!

Whats funny is when my goats crowd around like that and I chuck the hay over the fence, the big ones are all in the front row eating, and the little ones sneak in and steal the hay off the big goat's backs (that landed there when I chucked it over the fence). Makes me :ROFL: everytime. 

The other thing I like is when an angora has had a piece of hay stuck on her hairy head for ages, walking around like nothing is odd, then all of a sudden she sticks her tongue out and eats it. And she looks at me like what? I was just saving it for later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, it's something how they all line up to eat! I have a similar hay rack that runs about 8 feet wide and 2 baskets that I fill, needless to say, my girls are not as into the "sharing" as yours are!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh trust me - mine don't share and my 3 little ones and Fire are the ones that suffer - and the sheep. Dora has become such a booger and so has trinity that it is getting irritating.

We built another today and put it up outside where the old feeder was - and they STILL insist on fighting!!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice feeders Need to show that to my boss.


----------

